# Bait/ bilge pump battery power inquiry.



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

The motor on my new Gheenoe does Not have electric start so I do not currently have a battery. What type of battery do I need run my bait pump and bilge pump? More importantly, what is the best way to recharge this battery? Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What is the draw in amp-hours of the bilge pump,
and the draw of the bait pump?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll have to get back with that next week. I left the boat in the garage back home.


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

I would get a Deep-Cycle Marine Battery. The Optima D51 Yellow-top is the best option, because it only weighs 25 pounds. If you go with a smaller SLA 12-volt, you run the risk of losing power half way through the day. Plus, some of those high capacity pumps chew through power!


----------

